# SEGA/Nintendo deal for Sonic includes next three titles



## beta4attack (May 17, 2013)

> *"Sonic the Hedgehog has proven incredibly successful on Nintendo platforms and we are pleased to continue our long-standing relationship with Nintendo," said John Cheng, President & COO, SEGA of America. "As we initiate this new exclusive partnership with the next three titles we believe that Wii U(TM) and Nintendo 3DS(TM) are ideal platforms to showcase the evolution of the Sonic brand."*


Nintendo just announced a new Sonic game exclusively for the Wii U subtitled Lost World as one of their partnership deals, but it doesn't only stop there but the deal includes the three next Sonic titles. Those titles are yet to be announced, so Olympic games spin-off is not one of them. The details of the three new games will be revealed in the few coming weeks, so stay tuned.

EDIT: *Looks like we were wrong, Sega confirmed that Lost World and Sochi Winter games are two of the three titles. The third is yet to be announced.*

 Source:
http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=202876

Do you think it's a positive thing for Nintendo/SEGA? Do you like this news? Discuss!


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

Meh. 
That is all.


----------



## Eerpow (May 17, 2013)

Not a system seller but a nice game nonetheless, if it turns out to be like Generations or Colors that is.


----------



## 1NOOB (May 17, 2013)

I like the sega + nintendo mix, don't know why, maybe nostalgia goggles.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 17, 2013)

I like to think of it this way....

No one wanted Bayonetta. No one wants Sonic.

Nintendo is the saving grace for both of them considering Nintendo is the only game company that cares about Video Games rather than trying to please the "Hardcore" gamers. I have a feeling Nintendo is going to want more games like Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations under their belt since both those games are amazing compared to the others that came out within the last 10 years.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 17, 2013)

As long as furries exist, sonic games will sell.
Just add new characters and everyone is pleased.


----------



## Arras (May 17, 2013)

If the new games will be like Colours (never played Generations), that'd be awesome. If they will suck again, no thanks. Can go either way, really.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2013)

Maybe, back a few years ago, when everything in my world was Sonic, this would have been a system seller for me. I'm happy though, Nintendo + Sonic usually means good stuff. (Colors)


----------



## ohsoroso (May 17, 2013)

With Colors and Generations being a pretty good start maybe Sonic could take off again I always like to look at the bright side soo I hope this is good!


----------



## ilman (May 17, 2013)

But... the Wii U haz noe sails. 
All jokes aside,  I'm happy to hear that there will be new sonic games,  but why Nintendo exclusive? Especially when the PC version of Generations did so well. Well,  at least I can haz the 3DS ones.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Alright, Nintendo, securing exclusives is a nice first step. Just maybe try to get good exclusives next time.


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 17, 2013)

It sound like to me it was just a timed exclusive and not a console exclusive.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, Nintendo, securing exclusives is a nice first step. Just maybe try to get good exclusives next time.


 
But, Sonic and the Black Knight was the best exclusive game ever!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> As long as furries exist, sonic games will sell.
> Just add new characters and everyone is pleased.


Adding new characters to the series all the time has been one of the major gripes the entire Sonic community had with SEGA and Sonic Team, I'll have you know.


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

There's only one thing that will reinvigorate my love of the sonic series. 
Chao Garden. 
Make it happen pls.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2013)

I can see it now:
Sonic 2006 2


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 17, 2013)

God I hope its like the other sonic games. I liked sonic unleashed, not much of a fan of sonic generations though it was still good and colors was too slow.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Adding new characters to the series all the time has been one of the major gripes the entire Sonic community had with SEGA and Sonic Team, I'll have you know.


 
really they're just mad that they didnt get their fancharacters included.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 17, 2013)

I'm actually hoping for a Sonic & All stars racing sequel. That game wasn't just good...it was freakin' *awesome*.


But assuming it's about the platforming (or 3D platforming)...I don't think it's a bad strategy. There were some bad Sonic games, but the later ones weren't bad at all. And it's not like Mario didn't have a spotless history (Mario is missing, anyone?). And the decision clearly plays into the market nintendo is aiming for. No, it's not the hardcore gamers. But that doesn't make nostalgics and the youth less gamers.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone heard about the rumors for the Mario Kart/Sonic All Stars crossover game? I'm excited for THAT.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> There's only one thing that will reinvigorate my love of the sonic series.
> Chao Garden.
> Make it happen pls.


 
Surely, you meant "the removal of any character who isn't Sonic, Tails or Knuckles" right?


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

As nice as that would be, there are a few characters I like from the universe. 
If they kept pretty much everyone from Sonic Heroes, I'd be fine. 
Team Chaotix Represent.


----------



## nachoscool (May 17, 2013)

Generations and Colors were both good. As long as Sonic Team ports the Hedgehog Engine to the Wii U and brings Crush 40 in, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> really they're just mad that they didnt get their fancharacters included.


 
Also all the characters suck. They're just either like "too edgy" or basically the equivalent of bad fanfic characters. Like Shadow and Silver.

Like Sonic, Tails, Amy, Knuckles, maybe Big, they're alright. The rest are kinda shitty.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also all the characters suck. They're just either like "too edgy" or basically the equivalent of bad fanfic characters. Like Shadow and Silver.
> 
> Like Sonic, Tails, Amy, Knuckles, maybe *Big*, they're alright. The rest are kinda shitty.


 
I can't take Big seriously. Especially since the same guy that voices Duke Nukem voices Big as well. I just crack up laughing each time I hear his voice in Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also all the characters suck. They're just either like "too edgy" or basically the equivalent of bad fanfic characters. Like Shadow and Silver.
> 
> Like Sonic, Tails, Amy, Knuckles, maybe Big, they're alright. The rest are kinda shitty.


 
I can deal with Shadow, I mean he was pretty much created to give Sonic an equal.. but Silver.. his design and backstory were taken from Trunks from DBZ.. just like the Super Transformation..

So if Tails, Knuckz and Shadow are at least around during the "story" I wouldn't mind.. I don't really want Amy whining every 5 mins again.. Nor do I want a lame cop-out villain that isn't Robotnik...

So hopefully this is more Adventure 1/2 and less 06 (Although I'm one of few who actually liked it despite it's problems)


----------



## kehkou (May 18, 2013)

I like the old school style sonic platformers. I just wish they would rebuild sonic 4 ep 1 on ep2's engine.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

Sonic Generations did it right, and the superfluous characters only had cameos, which was good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2013)

sonic meets mario galaxy?


----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2013)

TBQH, I wouldn't be surprised if we finally got our true Mario and Sonic crossover (one that isn't sports oriented.)
I mean, sure we had our brawl fun using Mario against sonic, but I'm ready to see something bigger and better~


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that finds it ironic that Sega of all companies are one of the most supportive of the wii U right now?


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> Am I the only one that finds it ironic that Sega of all companies are one of the most supportive of the wii U right now?


Sega's logic: well no one buys our games anyways so a WiiU exclusive isn't a big deal.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 18, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just announced a new Sonic game exclusively for the Wii U subtitled Lost World as one of their partnership deals, but it doesn't only stop there but the deal includes the three next Sonic titles. Those titles are yet to be announced, so Olympic games spin-off is not one of them. The details of the three new games will be revealed in the few coming weeks, so stay tuned.
> 
> Source:
> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=202876
> ...


 
I beat I think sonic unleashed last, and I mean, it was ok, not really worth playing but I played it anyway. So I mean it depends on the game, if they would make another game like sonic adventure 1, it would be good. (But many ppl dont like those games.)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> Am I the only one that finds it ironic that Sega of all companies are one of the most supportive of the wii U right now?


 
Considering that they were very fierce rivals back in the 90s, I find it rather ironic (but also a very good thing) that Nintendo and Sega teamed up like that.  But again, not a bad thing, just unexpected.


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2013)

Yahoo! News posted this as a top news story.

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/sonic-video-games-coming-nintendo-180538643.html


----------



## Ethevion (May 18, 2013)

Hopefully the 3DS title will be fun.


----------



## Andim (May 18, 2013)

Guys think for a moment.
It's not "the next three Sonic games". It's the Sonic games they just announced. Lost Worlds 3DS, Lost Worlds Wii U, and the new Mario and SOnic.

This World Partnership could be as short as those three games, or it could last for years. This press release says nothing.


----------



## TehCupcakes (May 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Sonic Generations did it right, and the superfluous characters only had cameos, which was good.


What he said. If they know what they're doing they'll build off this, and not the gimmicky crap that was Sonic & The Secret Rings or Sonic & The Black Knight. (Both Nintendo exclusives which were awful). I'll admit that Sonic Colors was decent, despite the unnecessarily childish design and name. I gave up on EXPECTING good Sonic games a long time ago, but I'm still HOPING.

On another note:


Bladexdsl said:


> sonic meets mario galaxy?


 I thought the same thing. Given the quality of the Mario Galaxy games, I'm thinking that might not be such a bad idea...


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 18, 2013)

Andim said:


> Guys think for a moment.
> It's not "the next three Sonic games". It's the Sonic games they just announced. Lost Worlds 3DS, Lost Worlds Wii U, and the new Mario and SOnic.
> 
> This World Partnership could be as short as those three games, or it could last for years. This press release says nothing.


Did you even read this entire thread?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

TehCupcakes said:


> What he said. If they know what they're doing they'll build off this, and not the gimmicky crap that was Sonic & The Secret Rings or Sonic & The Black Knight. (Both Nintendo exclusives which were awful). I'll admit that Sonic Colors was decent, despite the unnecessarily childish design and name. I gave up on EXPECTING good Sonic games a long time ago, but I'm still HOPING.


 
You haven't tried Sonic Generations have you? If you haven't, I highly recommend it. The best Sonic game since the Adventure series.


----------



## TehCupcakes (May 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You haven't tried Sonic Generations have you? If you haven't, I highly recommend it. The best Sonic game since the Adventure series.


You misread my post. I was agreeing that Sonic Generations was amazing. But that was just one game. SEGA hasn't won back my faith yet.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 18, 2013)

So does this mean they won't be releasing the Dreamcast 2?


----------



## KingBlank (May 18, 2013)

Chary said:


> Has anyone heard about the rumors for the Mario Kart/Sonic All Stars crossover game? I'm excited for THAT.


You are insane, that would be the best possible thing


----------



## Andim (May 18, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Did you even read this entire thread?


Yes.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

TehCupcakes said:


> You misread my post. I was agreeing that Sonic Generations was amazing. But that was just one game. SEGA hasn't won back my faith yet.


Here's to hoping they can pull if off again. Sorry for misreading your post.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2013)

sonic gen + mario galaxy do it NOA sega!


----------



## henn64 (May 18, 2013)

Spoiler



World Map? Return to Mobius, or what's left of it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Possible logo for 2014?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Part of "an exclusive worlwide partnership between Sega and Nintendo" Yay. "Sonic Lost World", and Mario and Sonic Winter Olympics crossover. *AGAIN*. Lost World will be exclusively on the 3DS and Wii U, while M&S 2014 is on the Wii U only. A 3DS release could be possible, but only a Wii U version was confirmed. Release dates unknown.
Lost World article on IGN
Sochi article on IGN


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 18, 2013)

I hope the partnership of Nintendo and Sega develops a new f-zero!


----------



## Rizsparky (May 18, 2013)

Chary said:


> Has anyone heard about the rumors for the Mario Kart/Sonic All Stars crossover game? I'm excited for THAT.


I'd rather have a realistic F-Zero VS Sonic.... then again why does sonic need a car?


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 18, 2013)

TheDarkSeed said:


> So does this mean they won't be releasing the Dreamcast 2?


I would love to see that


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> > So does this mean they won't be releasing the Dreamcast 2?
> ...



Dreamcast 2 -- Sega's branded play store available on all devices everywhere?


----------



## beta4attack (May 18, 2013)

Andim said:


> Guys think for a moment.
> It's not "the next three Sonic games". It's the Sonic games they just announced. Lost Worlds 3DS, Lost Worlds Wii U, and the new Mario and SOnic.
> 
> This World Partnership could be as short as those three games, or it could last for years. This press release says nothing.


They said that they will reveal info about the next three games in the coming weeks, so it can't be Lost Worlds or Olympic Winter games. And one more thing, if your theory is true, then they would've said 4 because Mario and Sonic will launch for the portable device (aka 3DS) just like every Olympic games.
EDIT: Looks like we were wrong, Sega confirmed that Lost World and Sochi Winter games are two of the three titles. The third is yet to be announced.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 18, 2013)

Hopefully 2K Games and 2K Sports will go exclusively to the Wii U as well. I'll have no need for EA games. With a considerable amount of luck the NFL won't renew it's exclusive license with EA Sports so 2K Sports can start making NFL games again.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Considering that they were very fierce rivals back in the 90s, I find it rather ironic (but also a very good thing) that Nintendo and Sega teamed up like that. But again, not a bad thing, just unexpected.


As ironic as Nintendo and Sony teaming up to make a new console back in the 90's, now being in a rivalry trifecta with Microsoft?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I'd rather have a realistic F-Zero VS Sonic.... then again why does sonic need a car?


he didn't need a sword but they gave him one


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

To be honest Colors was an "okay" game but it was still really not that awesome at all. Considering how neck and neck Mario and Sonic were in terms of quality to the gap in quality between Sonic Colors and Super Mario Galaxy, yeah it's not as good as people make it out to be I think.

Even the "good" Sonic games are basically just functional but mostly really bland almost on-rails platforming affairs with a lot of dumb chance placement of like spikes and shit. Ramp up speed to 11 then throw a wall of spikes that you just can't see unless you memorized the level.

Considering all the other awesome platformers coming to light (it looks like Rayman is back in action and better than ever), I don't think Sonic is a big deal.


----------



## J-Machine (May 18, 2013)

sonic needs to be less story driven to succeed. also allowing or quick pick up and play mechanics would help too. (i.e: sonic 3 and knuckles which had saving on a simple platformer and dlc)


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 18, 2013)

Well, this is highly regrettable. As someone fond of the Sonic franchise, but IMMENSELY unfond of the Wii U, I suppose this means I'll be skipping the next few instalments. I'm not buying a device I'll never touch again for a single franchise.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 19, 2013)

The last few Sonic games have been pretty good so it gives me hope that the series will continue to thrive on Nintendo systems. With how much crying studios have been doing over the Wii U, this partnership means a lot.


----------



## The Milkman (May 19, 2013)

I hat sonik. 

But that Lost World sequel that was going around before looks like it will be pretty cool. So I'm glad about that.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 19, 2013)

I Like the Teaser image for Lost World


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 20, 2013)

Sonic Adventure 3:
Hub world a hub world like SA1 and 06 except LARGER.
Chao garden, without dying chaos.They should be optional in levels to assist you with the abilities they gain for leveling up.
Have teams like Sonic Heroes, and possibly the second/third controller trick.
Then you can have all my money SEGA


Fear Zoa said:


> Am I the only one that finds it ironic that Sega of all companies are one of the most supportive of the wii U right now?


They are supporting Vita, so they would definitely support U.


Guild McCommunist said:


> To be honest Colors was an "okay" game but it was still really not that awesome at all. Considering how neck and neck Mario and Sonic were in terms of quality to the gap in quality between Sonic Colors and Super Mario Galaxy, yeah it's not as good as people make it out to be I think.
> 
> Even the "good" Sonic games are basically just functional but mostly really bland almost on-rails platforming affairs with a lot of dumb chance placement of like spikes and shit. Ramp up speed to 11 then throw a wall of spikes that you just can't see unless you memorized the level.
> 
> Considering all the other awesome platformers coming to light (it looks like Rayman is back in action and better than ever), I don't think Sonic is a big deal.


Sonic is a big deal, it's just that his games basically defamed him.Yeah, you can't tell me 3&K is a bad game, unlike Sonic 4 and it's gimmicky gimmickness.We just better and not rushed titles.

edit: Sorry for triple post since I see you don't like that.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 20, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Sonic is a big deal, it's just that his games basically defamed him.Yeah, you can't tell me 3&K is a bad game, unlike Sonic 4 and it's gimmicky gimmickness.We just better and not rushed titles.


 
For the most part you are completely right about that. Sonic has always been known for going fast and if you don't know the stage you will hit something that is a common theme. If you gave a person any of the old Sonic games they aren't going to know when a wall or spikes will come even in the later stages of Sonic 2 there is a part that if you don't take slow you will fall into a pit and have to wait until you die.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 20, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> For the most part you are completely right about that. Sonic has always been known for going fast and if you don't know the stage you will hit something that is a common theme. If you gave a person any of the old Sonic games they aren't going to know when a wall or spikes will come even in the later stages of Sonic 2 there is a part that if you don't take slow you will fall into a pit and have to wait until you die.



We don't need signs to know if we are going to die.And for that mystic cave part, that's no big deal at all, it can be easily avoided if careful.That only happens ONCE in the whole game.

Going fast isn't a problem either, if you have eyes it would be easy to spot.Like the first boss from Bit.Trip Runner, things come quickly, but you can still see it and dodge it.

Newer Sonic games with the exception of generations, basically just tell you where to go and what to do.Homing make it far too easy to get past stages too.


----------



## ilman (May 20, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Newer Sonic games with the exception of generations, basically just tell you where to go and what to do.Homing make it far too easy to get past stages too.


You'd prefer jumping directly on enemies with those 'tight' controls?


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 20, 2013)

ilman said:


> You'd prefer jumping directly on enemies with those 'tight' controls?



No, but it's just over used.I rather it be like the adventure games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

Why do people think Sonic Adventure is good. Like no one likes Sonic Adventure outside of nostalgia.


----------



## DaggerV (May 20, 2013)

I've tried it recently and thought it was okay.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why do people think Sonic Adventure is good. Like no one likes Sonic Adventure outside of nostalgia.


 
You say that about everything Guild.

"Why do people like Ocarina of Time for the n64? No one likes it outside of nostalgia!"

"Why do people like the original Perfect Dark compared to the HD remake, people only like it because of nostalgia!"


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why do people think Sonic Adventure is good. Like no one likes Sonic Adventure outside of nostalgia.


Yeah...  I hadn't played it before and grabbed it while it was on sale on Xbox live a while back.  Played it for ten minutes and turned it off.  Then I thought, "maybe I'm just not giving it a chance" and tried again.  Played it for 30 minutes and deleted it from my hard drive...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You say that about everything Guild.
> 
> "Why do people like Ocarina of Time for the n64? No one likes it outside of nostalgia!"
> 
> "Why do people like the original Perfect Dark compared to the HD remake, people only like it because of nostalgia!"


 
Well to be honest there's like no reason to NOT like the HD "remake" of Perfect Dark when it's literally everything the first game had except a better framerate, better graphics, all the original modes, new maps and weapons, and everything has online. You can play FUCKING SPLITSCREEN ONLINE. YOU CAN SCREENLOOK ONLINE. EDIT: And a controller that is not designed by probably the worst fucking design team on the planet.

Also Ocarina of Time was great when it came out. It just hasn't aged well 15 years later.

BUT I DIGRESS. Like I don't know of anyone who actually likes Sonic Adventure. Just Sonic Adventure Battle because it's "lol nostalgia"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well to be honest there's like no reason to NOT like the HD "remake" of Perfect Dark when it's literally everything the first game had except a better framerate, better graphics, all the original modes, new maps and weapons, and everything has online. You can play FUCKING SPLITSCREEN ONLINE. YOU CAN SCREENLOOK ONLINE. EDIT: And a controller that is not designed by probably the worst fucking design team on the planet.
> 
> Also Ocarina of Time was great when it came out. It just hasn't aged well 15 years later.
> 
> BUT I DIGRESS. Like I don't know of anyone who actually likes Sonic Adventure. Just Sonic Adventure Battle because it's "lol nostalgia"


 
Because people think it's a good game. Just because you think there's no reason not to like it other than nostalgia, does not make it true. Just because you don't know anybody, doesn't mean they don't exist. I like the game. And that's coming from not having played it the first time around and only playing it last year.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Because people think it's a good game.


 
I forgot how deluded the Sonic fanbase can be.

I will say that there are much, much worse Sonic games, but that doesn't make Sonic Adventure good by default; it just looks good by comparison.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I forgot how deluded the Sonic fanbase can be.
> 
> I will say that there are much, much worse Sonic games, but that doesn't make Sonic Adventure good by default; it just looks good by comparison.


 
If there's one thing that sums up my response to you, it would be this:


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> If there's one thing that sums up my response to you, it would be this


 
From the grown man defending Sonic Adventure?

Okay.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

Literally the only thing that kept me invested in the sonic adventure games was the Chao Gardens. 
I'm not sure what it is about those little things, but they kept me hooked. 
Ask me about the story, I don't even remember it


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> From the grown man defending Sonic Adventure?
> 
> Okay.


 
I didn't know you have to be a certain age to enjoy video games.... Just because it doesn't have photorealistic graphics and shove DLC every few months before releasing a "new" game the following year. Sorry you pay 60$ for a game then end up paying an extra $40+ to still enjoy it while others can enjoy a game just the way it is.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I didn't know you have to be a certain age to enjoy video games.... Just because it doesn't have photorealistic graphics and shove DLC every few months before releasing a "new" game the following year. Sorry you pay 60$ for a game then end up paying an extra $40+ to still enjoy it while others can enjoy a game just the way it is.



Why feel sorry about paying extra for DLC? Just because its there, doesn't mean I'm forced to buy it. If I wanna expand my game, I'll pay for the extra content. If I'm satisfied without it, then I don't need it. 
I'd rather my game stay fresh with additional content then to just play it, then wait a year for the next game. 
The whole "IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ON THERE IN DA FIRST PLACE" argument is getting old. 
Especially when most games will release an edition at a later date with all the content included for those that don't feel like downloading it the day it comes out.
Edited~


----------



## PityOnU (May 20, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Not a system seller but a nice game nonetheless, if it turns out to be like Generations or Colors that is.


 
I was never a Sega kid back in the day (mine was always a Nintendo family), but if the original Sonic games were anything like the "retro" levels in Sonic Generations, then I can understand why people liked them so much. Very tight controls and very simple gameplay made me feel very much in control of what I would describe as a precision platformer. Rushing through the stages never really gets old, either.

Hopefully, the new game will be like this. I played a lot of 3D Sonic back in the day with Sonic Adventure 2 on the Gamecube, but I don't think it was ever a genuinely "good" game - I was just a kid so I loved it. The platforming with the homing ability in the new games is actually rather frustrating.

I've never played Colors, but I've heard a lot of good things. I may have to bust out the Wii and try it now.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 20, 2013)

The problem I have is like buying the vanilla copy of any game that has a lot of DLC and then finding out everyone is playing the DLC and not the original anymore. Certain games do have DLC that is already on the disc aka most Capcom and yes the argument for "it should have been there in the first place" holds true for that it doesn't make sense for paying extra for part of the game that is right there. Games like CoD which basically force you to buy the dlc if you have any friends that play the game because they will already have the dlc.

Games that do have DLC that just add either maps/side quests/additional chars. is bullshit when you charge 10$ for it it isn't like they are giving you DLC like Borderlands which adds few more hours of campaign and major playability or even dare I say Super Luigi U which adds over 100 stages. Those are good DLC that warrant the 10-20$ while CoD and BF just say here is a few maps and new guns then say here is a DLC that will unlock all guns since you can't work for them like everyone else. Then people lose their minds over it and end up buying it and now your friend who decides to join in buys the game and then has to pay extra money because everyone else is playing the DLC.



PityOnU said:


> I've never played Colors, but I've heard a lot of good things. I may have to bust out the Wii and try it now.


 
It is worth the play it is Sonic Generations with weird powerups and none of the weird werehog or humans or people from different dimensions.


----------



## PityOnU (May 20, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> It is worth the play it is Sonic Generations with weird powerups and none of the weird werehog or humans or people from different dimensions.


 
See, the powerups thing concerns me because the Sonic Colors stage in Generations was really horrible and clunky. I never managed to get a good rhythm going because I always had to be looking for those little alien things in the containers.

The changing abilities was also quite jarring for me, as they all controlled very differently from "standard" Sonic.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 20, 2013)

There are only like 3 powerups in the whole game though also the engined used in Generations wasn't the same could of been the problem as well.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I didn't know you have to be a certain age to enjoy video games.... Just because it doesn't have photorealistic graphics and shove DLC every few months before releasing a "new" game the following year. Sorry you pay 60$ for a game then end up paying an extra $40+ to still enjoy it while others can enjoy a game just the way it is.


 
You quoted me, but your post is obviously aimed at some imaginary strawman. Huh, that's weird.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well to be honest there's like no reason to NOT like the HD "remake" of Perfect Dark when it's literally everything the first game had except a better framerate, better graphics, all the original modes, new maps and weapons, and everything has online. You can play FUCKING SPLITSCREEN ONLINE. YOU CAN SCREENLOOK ONLINE. EDIT: And a controller that is not designed by probably the worst fucking design team on the planet.
> 
> Also Ocarina of Time was great when it came out. It just hasn't aged well 15 years later.
> 
> BUT I DIGRESS. Like I don't know of anyone who actually likes Sonic Adventure. Just Sonic Adventure Battle because it's "lol nostalgia"


Not true, I like it because the gameplay is great. The levels were fun to run through, and it has a lot of replay value.


----------



## henn64 (Jun 3, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Generations and Colors were both good. As long as Sonic Team ports the Hedgehog Engine to the Wii U and brings Crush 40 in, it shouldn't be too bad.


 
The Hedgehog Engine? On the Wii U? You insult Nintendo XD
On the 3DS though, that would be a miracle!


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sonic Adventure is a good game. Aged a little poorly but it's still a good game. And Ocarina of Time aged poorly? Guild has been talking some horse shit in this thread (no surprise).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Sonic Adventure is a good game. Aged a little poorly but it's still a good game. And Ocarina of Time aged poorly? Guild has been talking some horse shit in this thread (no surprise).


 

It doesn't look good, it doesn't play well, it has some honestly bad design choices and the camera is rather shit.

I don't even think it was the best game that came out that year.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It doesn't look good, it doesn't play well, it has some honestly bad design choices and the camera is rather shit.
> 
> I don't even think it was the best game that came out that year.



Which one?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Which one?


 







EDIT: Oh and Ocarina of Time obviously.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Oh and Ocarina of Time obviously.


 

ZING!!!


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Oh and Ocarina of Time obviously.



Half-Life is still awesome as well. I don't see how the first person view is a bad camera angle.

You could have been talking about either. I mentioned both. Ocarina is still widely regarded as the greatest game ever made. Sure it doesn't mean shit but whether you like it or not, it's still inspiring many developers to this day. Still played by tons upon tons of gamers to this day.

Guild with a "clever" remark and the usual people come pouring in to like the post. Same old GBATemp, same old GBATemp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Half-Life is still awesome aswell. I don't see how the first person view is a bad camera angle.


 

It's not, it's just that people complain because the genre is popular nowadays and people instantly equate FPS = bad.

EDIT: And I meant that Half Life was the better game that came out that year. Blerp.


----------



## xist (Jun 3, 2013)

Half-Life makes me physically sick when I play it thanks to the awful camera giving me motion sickness and nausea. It's automatically in my bad books because of that...


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's not, it's just that people complain because the genre is popular nowadays and people instantly equate FPS = bad.
> 
> EDIT: And I meant that Half Life was the better game that came out that year. Blerp.



As much as I like Half-Life, Ocarina did more for it's genre than Half-Life did.

Games from different genres are still copying Ocarina to this day. Half-Life, not so much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> As much as I like Half-Life, Ocarina did more for it's genre than Half-Life did.


 

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I have lost the ability toucan.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> As much as I like Half-Life, Ocarina did more for it's genre than Half-Life did.


 

Ocarina of Time was a fine game for its time, sure, but Half Life pretty much revolutionized the FPS genre and advanced how storytelling was done in games - remember, it was released at a time when many were still copying Doom. Many still turn to it and the standard it set as inspiration.

Ocarina of Time pushed the Zelda franchise forward; Half-Life pushed gaming as a medium forward.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ocarina of Time pushed the Zelda franchise forward; Half-Life pushed gaming as a medium forward.


 
Ocarina pushed 3D adventure gaming better than any garden variety Mario 3d game. But I agree that Half-Life pushed the envelope of in-depth gaming.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was an avid fan of sonic on the megadrive and even master system. At various points I will even confess to quite liking 3d blast. I got a DC from a friend and it came with sonic adventure. "This shit ain't sonic" was probably a quote. I am truly baffled at its rise to some level of fandom as well -- it was fairly slated at the time (granted the only reviews I read were on the legendary Channel 4 teletext mag "digitiser"), largely considered the sign the series was dropping off a cliff in terms of quality in the subsequent years and then it was only in the last couple of them I met the "well it was not that bad" crowd.

Oh and
1998 (in Japan) -- Spyro the Dragon, Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped, Banjo-Kazooie. More general games.... do we even have to make a list.
1999 (the other two regions). Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver, Spyro 2, Rayman 2, Donkey Kong 64. More general games... a pattern might be forming.
2001 (the second adventure) Conker's Bad Fur Day, Ico, Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex, Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy. More general games... it is as bad or worse for the "was a notable release that year".


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I was an avid fan of sonic on the megadrive and even master system. At various points I will even confess to quite liking 3d blast. I got a DC from a friend and it came with sonic adventure. "This shit ain't sonic" was probably a quote. I am truly baffled at its rise to some level of fandom as well -- it was fairly slated at the time (granted the only reviews I read were on the legendary Channel 4 teletext mag "digitiser"), largely considered the sign the series was dropping off a cliff in terms of quality in the subsequent years and then it was only in the last couple of them I met the "well it was not that bad" crowd.


Try as they might, sega will never produce a game that can top the good ol' 16-bit era sonics. sonic 4 came close, generations a little closer.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> 
> I have lost the ability toucan.



#ShitGbaTempSays


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> #ShitGbaTempSays


 

https://twitter.com/ShitGBAtempSays/status/341571687839576065


----------

